# snow birds



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

Went out yesterday,windy but temp wasn't to bad.Got my first 3 bird MN limit.Dog worked hard. They were burrowed into the cattails , so he earned his keep.Two of them I just wing clipped them but there legs still worked fine.It was funny to watch his pursuit just by the tops of the cattails shaking.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Nice work. Best time of year to hunt IMO.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice looking pup. Your dog knows the business. Those are some trophy tail feathers on that rooster. Our local wildlife club has a longest tail feather contest every season. Usually around 23" wins but a few times longer ones have come in. A really long feather will drop a 26" shotgun barrel and stick out just a bit.


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

Took the biggest to the taxidermist last night. One he brought back didnt have a single tail feather, he had them when I shot him Pete must have came up alittle short when he grabbed him


----------



## Rooster Guy (Nov 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rooster Guy (Nov 2, 2013)

Had a good 2nd season with my year and a half old springer spaniel. Definitely noticed the lack of roosters in November, but December was fairly decent with all of the corn finally being down. Real cold though. We were able to take 2 trips out to Western ND and honestly I can say I didn't see the loss of habitat I was expecting. Every area we had hunted last year was still there, however in Dec we could not get to many places because of how deep the snow was :roll:

Already looking forward to next year


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's good stuff.


----------

